# As far as I know



## AlexanderBB

Visto che non riesco a memorizzare alcune parole (quali Moreover, even, therefore etc..) sto cercando di costruire una una frase che mi possa aiutare....

Intanto vi chiedo se la traduzione della frase che ho fatto e' giusta. 
Se poi riuscite ad infilarci qualche altra parole (come as well, as much as, etc..) ve ne sarei grato. Se poi avete una frase simile o un buon metodo per memorizzare ... ancora meglio!

Per quel che ne so tra me e te c'e' vero amore. Inoltre, finché vivremo insieme neanche le peggiori cose della vita ci potranno mai dividere.

As far as I know among me and you there's true love. Moreover, as long as we will live toghether even the worst thing of life could never divide us.

Grazie per l'aiuto
Alex


----------



## Bex78

Ciao!

Intanto che leggevo la tua frase mi è venuto un dubbio:

"as long as" non regge il tempo presente? 

Io quindi avrei detto "as long as we live together" ...

Attendo conferma!


----------



## Poianone

Hello Alexander! I have a suggestion for your translation. When you have to translate "tra 2", you'd have to use _between, _while _among_ must be used when you have to select within several options. So, you'd write _between me and you._


----------



## TimLA

AlexanderBB said:
			
		

> Visto che non riesco a memorizzare alcune parole (quali Moreover, even, therefore etc..) sto cercando di costruire una una frase che mi possa aiutare....
> 
> Per quel che ne so tra me e te c'e' vero amore. Inoltre, finché vivremo insieme neanche le peggiori cose della vita ci potranno mai dividere.
> 
> As far as I know between you and I there's true love. Also, as long as we live together even the worst things in life can never break us apart.
> 
> Grazie per l'aiuto
> Alex


 
Buona idea! Io cerco di fare nel stesso modo per italiano.

Ho dividuto in "frasetti" (nuova parola italiana!?) che poi usare direttamente in altre frasi inglese.


----------



## Bex78

Scusa se mi permetto, TimLA
 
_Ho dividuto in "frasetti" (nuova parola italiana!?) che poi usare direttamente in altre frasi inglese_

correttamente si dice:

Ho diviso (p.p. di dividere) in frasette (mmm ... forse anche questo è un termine nuovo  !!!) per poterle poi usare in altre costruzioni in inglese.


----------



## Poianone

TimLA said:
			
		

> Buona idea! Io cerco di fare nel stesso modo per italiano.
> 
> Ho diviso in "frasette" (nuova parola italiana!?) che puoi usare direttamente in altre frasi inglese.


Hi Tim, a few corrections and a question: why _you and I _and not _you and me_?


----------



## TimLA

Bex78 said:
			
		

> Scusa se mi permetto, TimLA
> 
> _Ho dividuto in "frasetti" (nuova parola italiana!?) che poi usare direttamente in altre frasi inglese_
> 
> correttamente si dice:
> 
> Ho diviso (p.p. di dividere) in frasette (mmm ... forse anche questo è un termine nuovo  !!!) per poterle poi usare in altre costruzioni in inglese.


 
Grazie mille.
Chiaramente, sbaglio, però nel Logos (QUI) da "dividuto". Perchè?

Mi piace molto i termini nuovi! Sopratutto quando io costruo i termini!  

Devo memorizzare la nuova frase!!! 
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Bex78

Ok... non pensare male di me!
 
_Mi piace molto i termini nuovi! Sopratutto quando io costruo i termini!_

Mi piacciono molto i termini nuovi! Soprattutto quando li costruisco io!!


----------



## frappy66

> Scusate la sovrapposizione
Hi TimLA!
E' vero nel Logos c'e scritto "avere dividuto" probabilmente un errore.
Se può esserti utile:



			
				TimLA said:
			
		

> Grazie mille.
> Chiaramente, sbaglio, però nel Logos (QUI) da "dividuto". Perchè?
> 
> Mi piace molto usare termini nuovi! Soprattutto quando sono io a costruire i termini!
> 
> Devo memorizzare la nuova frase!!!
> Grazie ancora!


----------



## TimLA

Bex78 said:
			
		

> Ok... non pensare male di me!
> 
> _Mi piace molto i termini nuovi! Sopratutto quando io costruo i termini!_
> 
> Mi piacciono molto i termini nuovi! Soprattutto quando li costruisco io!!


 
No, NO! Grazie mille! SEMPRE mi piacono correzioni.

"All corrections are improvements.
Sarebbe un piacere riceverle."


----------



## AlexanderBB

TimLA said:
			
		

> Grazie mille.
> Chiaramente, sbaglio, però nel Logos (QUI) da "dividuto". Perchè?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TImLa
> 
> Just a little advise..... don't look again on Logos!!!! In my opinion, that it's a really big mistake.
> dividuto = diviso
> 
> By the way, thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> Alex
Click to expand...


----------



## Shakazulu

Sorry to interfere: a few corrections /suggestions :

As far as I know between you and *me* (not I), there's true love. Also, as long as we live together even the worst things in life can never break us apart.

More simply: "I think that we truly love each other, and that as long as we live, there's nothing that can ever break us apart." ?????

But maybe I'm missing some essential thing ...


----------



## CristinaBurke

E cosa significa "as far as I go"?


----------



## You little ripper!

As far as I know = per quanto ne sappia??


----------



## ElaineG

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> As far as I know = per quanto ne sappia??


 
Perchè congiuntivo?  Avrei detto: Per quanto ne so (dipende dal contesto, sicuramente).


----------



## emma1968

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Perchè congiuntivo?  Avrei detto: Per quanto ne so (dipende dal contesto, sicuramente).



Va bene anche "per quanto ne sappia"


----------



## ElaineG

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Va bene anche "per quanto ne sappia"


 
Does it depend on the sentence?  Or can you use either whenever?


----------



## AlexanderBB

Shakazulu said:
			
		

> Sorry to interfere: a few corrections /suggestions :
> 
> As far as I know between you and *me* (not I), there's true love. Also, as long as we live together even the worst things in life can never break us apart.
> 
> More simply: "I think that we truly love each other, and that as long as we live, there's nothing that can ever break us apart." ?????
> 
> But maybe I'm missing some essential thing ...


 
Hi,

I don't want a best phrase, I would like a phrase that contain a lot of the following words(mmm, they are not words, but? I can't find the right term, Do you have any suggestion?): as far as, as well, as long as, yet, even.. and so on.

anyway, I found the sentence "as far as I known" in this same forum.


----------



## emma1968

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Does it depend on the sentence?  Or can you use either whenever?



As far as I know you can use either whenever but please wait someone  who is better than me. You know I go just by ear, I'm not very confortable with the grammar


----------



## ElaineG

emma1968 said:
			
		

> As far as I know you can use either whenever but please wait someone who is better than me. You know I just go by ear, I'm not very comfortable with the grammar


 
Thanks, Emma.  You may not be comfortable with grammar, but your ear is serving you well -- your English is getting really good!  Congratulazioni


----------



## emma1968

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Thanks, Emma.  You may not be comfortable with grammar, but your ear is serving you well -- your English is getting really good!  Congratulazioni



Wow!!! questo sì che è un complimento!!!!!!


----------



## coppergirl

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Does it depend on the sentence? Or can you use either whenever?


Ciao Elaine e tutti!

So che sono nuova qui, ma in francese si puo dire solo "sappia" qui, allora, "per quanto ne sappia".

Hope it helps.  I don't know why it is, but in French it's a rule.  Don't know whether it is a rule in Italian or not though.


----------



## kan3malato

Poianone said:
			
		

> Hello Alexander! I have a suggestion for your translation. When you have to translate "tra 2", you'd have to use _between, _while _among_ must be used when you have to select within several options. So, you'd write _between me and you._


ciao
Quindi:
*Among us* all is finished or  *Among us*there's true love
Tra di noi tutto è finito o tra di noi c'è il vero amore.
Sarebbe sbagliato? dovrei mettere* Between*?


ps
Avevo appunto trovato Among us(tra di noi) poco fa nel dizionario di W.R.


----------



## DAH

AlexanderBB said:
			
		

> Visto che non riesco a memorizzare alcune parole (quali Moreover, even, therefore etc..) sto cercando di costruire una una frase che mi possa aiutare.... Alex


Ho lo stesso problema in Italiano.  In Inglese, si chiamano adverial phrases.

As far as I know between you and me (both subject pronouns are objects of the preposition between (works the same in Italian)) there's true love. Moreover, as long as we will live toghether even the worst thing of life could never divide us.


----------



## CristinaBurke

Nessun suggerimento per "as far as I go".?
Una persona non può superare una porta, deve restare fuori.


----------



## mgalasso

AlexanderBB said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I don't want the best sentence, I would like an example that contains alot of the following phrases(mmm, they are not words, but? I can't find the right term, Do you have any suggestions?): as far as, as well, as long as, yet, even.. and so on.
> 
> Anyway, I found this phrase "as far as I known" in this same forum.


 
a. Carry this suitcase as far as you can.
b. Oh, and carry this tote bag as well.
c. As long as you have the strength, maybe you can carry this laptop too.
d. I have yet to see you carry so much baggage.
e. Even I can help you with some smaller bags.

Would you like more ?


----------



## nickditoro

AlexanderBB said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I don't want a best phrase, I would like a phrase that contain a lot of the following words(mmm, they are not words, but? I can't find the right term, Do you have any suggestion?): as far as, as well, as long as, yet, even.. and so on.
> 
> anyway, I found the sentence "as far as I known" in this same forum.


 
Hi,

The words you're looking for are, for the most part, conjunctions, but some are adverbial phrases or simply adverbs. Because I have the same problem in Italian, I can appreciate your desire to put as many of these as possible into a single sentence that would serve as a kind of mnemonic.

Here's one:

_However it goes between us, wherever and whenever we decide to travel down the road of life together, because, so far as I can tell, the love between us is true, the worst things in life, therefore, that could befall us, will somehow pass us by._

It's awful, I know, but when you try to fill a sentence with filler, you don't get much content. 

Nick


----------



## erick

"as far as I know" means something like, "to the best of my knowledge."
"As far as I know, the library closes at 6pm."
I found the translation «per quanto ne so» and was wondering if there were any other Italian variations on this expression?  Thanks.


----------



## danalto

*Per quanto ne so *è quella la traduzione più corretta.


----------



## moodywop

You can also say _che io sappia._

A question for our resident purists : are both _per quanto ne so _and _per quanto ne sappia _correct? Maybe using the subjunctive adds an extra nuance of uncertainty about my knowledge?

Google results:

Per quanto ne so: 181.000

Per quanto ne sappia: 14.900


----------



## danalto

Forse hai ragione, Moody, ma secondo me il congiuntivo in questo caso "appesantisce" le frasi.


----------



## lsp

moodywop said:
			
		

> You can also say _che io sappia._
> 
> A question for our resident purists : are both _per quanto ne so _and _per quanto ne sappia _correct? Maybe using the subjunctive adds an extra nuance of uncertainty about my knowledge?
> 
> Google results:
> 
> Per quanto ne so: 181.000
> 
> Per quanto ne sappia: 14.900


I remembered that Elisa68 commented on it here, voting for the indicative.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Concordo con Carlo, si usano entrambi.  Il congiuntivo, forse appesantisce, come scritto da Danalto, ma enfatizza l'incertezza della propria conoscenza.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Per appesantire ancora si può dire "Per quanto io ne possa/o sapere"


----------



## moodywop

lsp said:
			
		

> I remembered that Elisa68 commented on it here, voting for the indicative.


 
Elisa said that, though the indicative is more common (as confirmed by Google), she had used the subjunctive in her post in order to emphasize uncertainty:



> Si può dire in tutti e due i modi, anche se è più comune usare l'indicativo: _per quanto ne so_.
> 
> Io ho usato il congiuntivo per dare una maggiore connotazione d'incertezza


 
I see Giannaclaudia agrees about the added uncertainty suggested by the subjunctive.

It's great to see North, Centre and South all agreeing on a usage issue


----------



## Stefania Castelli

nickditoro said:


> Hi,
> 
> The words you're looking for are, for the most part, conjunctions, but some are adverbial phrases or simply adverbs. Because I have the same problem in Italian, I can appreciate your desire to put as many of these as possible into a single sentence that would serve as a kind of mnemonic.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> _However it goes between us, wherever and whenever we decide to travel down the road of life together, because, so far as I can tell, the love between us is true, the worst things in life, therefore, that could befall us, will somehow pass us by._
> 
> It's awful, I know, but when you try to fill a sentence with filler, you don't get much content.
> 
> Nick


 
Ci provo....

Comunque vada tra di noi, se e per il tempo che decideremo di trascorrere insieme, e dal momento che, per quanto possa dire, il nostro amore è reale, le cose peggiori della vita, perciò, che possano capitarci, non sfioreranno il nostro amore....

Nonostante qualche ritocco, è veramente orribile....
Absolutely awful...

Stefania


----------



## mateintwo

I am a little surprised seeing the very literal “*per quel che ne so* “ to express the English “*as far as I know*”. I thought most Italians would say: *(Per quanto) Mi risulta *or simply *Mi pare???*

Also to use such a vague expression (as far as I know) when talking about true love in the same breath sounds a little strange. I would say: I am convinced (or at a minimum: feel strongly) between us there is true love.


----------



## Stefania Castelli

"Per quel che ne so" is very used, even if a little bit more elegant than "Mi Pare"....
The conjunctive form is used, too.
"Per quel che io sappia" or even better "Per quanto io sappia" (that I don't know if it can be translated in "as much as I know") are not only but largely used in bourgeoise dialogs....

Stefania


----------

